# Windows 7 kein Original Fehlermeldung



## Tobio89 (10. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Seit neustem bekomme ich unregelmäßigen Abständen beim Hochfahren eine Fehlermeldung, dass mein Windows angeblich kein Original mehr sei. Wenn ich dann allerdings auf überspringen oder so ähnlich klicke kann ich es trotzdem weiter normal verwenden und in der Systemsteuereung ist auch zu sehen, dass Windows aktiviert ist.
Ich verwende Windows 7 Professional 32-bit als Download-Version von MSDNAA.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

LG Tobi


----------



## Riot_deluxe (10. April 2010)

Hm, also wenn mit deinem OS alles koscher ist, dann wende dich doch am besten an den Support von Microsoft, ich glaube die können dir da am besten helfen...


----------



## ALDI Nord (10. April 2010)

Hej,
Benutze auch Msdnaa, Habe was ähnliches bei mir erlebt. Läuft deine Bios Uhr richtig? auch kann eine windows reparatur helfen.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (10. April 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meiner Frau auch ab und zu. Jetzt ist es aber schon viele Wochen nichtmehr aufgetreten. Keine Ahnung, was den Fehler verursacht. Da ich eine legale Version bei Mediamarkt erworben habe, würde mich schon interessieren, was den Fehler auslöst und warum.


----------



## Klutten (10. April 2010)

Bei Problemen mit MSDN-AA-Produkten würde ich mich einfach mal an den wenden, der bei euch an der Schule/Uni dafür zuständig ist. Mit einem Supportticket bist du wesentlich schneller am Ziel und bekommst zudem eine präzise Aussage vom wirklichen Fachmann.


----------



## Tobio89 (10. April 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Bei mir ist es jetzt seit ein paar Tagen auch nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Ich warte einfach mal ab, ob der Fehler nochmal kommt und dann wende ich mích mal an den Administrator


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. April 2010)

Ja das hatte ich auch, aber erst einmal und dann nie wieder!  Kein Plan was das verursacht hat.


----------



## padme (10. April 2010)

hi,
das kann unter umständen passieren, wenn man einen registry cleaner benutzt hat, der zu gründlich zu werke gegangen ist.
da die windows 7 aktivierung über einem abgleich zwischen bios certificate bzw. demr slic und dem key zustande kommt, kann es auch nach einem biosupdate zu problemen kommen, aber es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass viele user mit originalsoftware, ohne erkennbaren grund, opfer dieser meldung wurden...
wenn du eine original besitzt, hast du jederzeit die option dich an den support zu wenden.
schönen gruss


----------

